# Is this a Mastiff thing?



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So, a couple of weeks ago I woke up with really bad cramps and was feeling generally awful. After climbing down from my loft and saying "good morning" to my pup (lots of normal snuggling, etc.) I made my tea and just crawled into a corner of my sofa and curled up, hoping the pain would go away. Well, Mateo came and sat in front of me, then placed his big paw on my leg. When I didn't move, he heaved himself up on the sofa and literally draped himself over me, like a blanket, with his head laying over mine (kind of breath to breath.) He didn't move, I didn't move...we just breathed together. Eventually, I moved him off of me (actually feeling better.) Weird.

Then, a couple of days ago, the same thing happened. I wasn't feeling well (more psychological, than physical, to be truthful) and lay down on the sofa. Mateo did the exact same thing: climbing up and draping himself over me. And we both just lay there, until I slowly started to push him off (well, despite how sweet I felt his gesture was, he DOES weigh 77 pounds...).

Now, I have curled up many times in the same positions on the sofa and he has done nothing. Only when I wasn't feeling well did he respond in this way. 

Anybody else's dog do this, or is this a Mastiff thing? (I say this knowing what the breed will do when confronted with an adversary, or feel their master is in danger--- they will knock down and hold the intruder and/or lay down next to and protect their owner. I actually saw this play out in real life a few years ago with an Italian Mastiff...really impressive!)


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I have NO idea. But it sounds very awesome and adorable. Your "little" guy is soooo cute. I hope to have a Mastiff someday.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I think that it is a dog thing. They clue in on any injury, sore place whether physical or mental. Mine are still coming to my left elbow-one of the places where the neuro-surgeoun made an incision. Mind you, I had two others yet this one is the only one that they lick whenever they can, I called the doctor's office today to make an appointment. I know that something is wrong.

I had another that snapped at a new member of the family when she put her paw on the bed while I was having a migraine-who knows? Then there are those who sniff cancer or a heart attack before it happens???


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> I had another that snapped at a new member of the family when she put her paw on the bed while I was having a migraine-who knows?


That reminds me of a friend's cat who instinctively went to her when she was experiencing a migraine and began kneading the exact nerve at the base of her skull where her pain was generating from. 

Animals are just the best...


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

im not sure but ive been meaning to ask this...what makes a mastiff a mastiff...like why is your dog a mastiff but my great Pyrenees isn't...or a saint Bernard isnt? also what is a mollasaur breed? i dont mean to hijack you...and how old is your boy..must be young if he's only 77


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> That reminds me of a friend's cat who instinctively went to her when she was experiencing a migraine and began kneading the exact nerve at the base of her skull where her pain was generating from.
> 
> Animals are just the best...


i thought kneading is done by cats pushing their claws in and out.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Molossers breeds (Molosser dogs, Molossers, Mastiff breeds)

I hope the above link works. Anyway, that's a good question--- why are not all giant dog breeds considered Mastiff dogs? I believe it has to do more with their origin: Mastiffs, I believe are the more ancient of the largest breed dogs, from which other large dogs are descended i.e. "branched off" into more specific types (herding, pulling, et. al.)

I do know that the word "Dogue" in Dogue de Bordeaux refers to the French word for "Mastiff." In other words, "Mastiff of Bordeaux."

So, yeah, my pup is now 7 months and weighs in at 77 pounds. Here's a recent pic:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think its a dog thing...but Mastiffs and other large/giant breed dogs tend to be more loving, snuggly dogs compared to other breeds out there. Whenever I'm feeling down or sick, I literally get smothered. I love it  



RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> im not sure but ive been meaning to ask this...what makes a mastiff a mastiff...like why is your dog a mastiff but my great Pyrenees isn't...or a saint Bernard isnt? also what is a mollasaur breed? i dont mean to hijack you...and how old is your boy..must be young if he's only 77


Well, Mastiffs are a category of dogs that are heavy set, large/giant breed dogs that were/are used for guarding or hunting. Just a way of categorizing dog breeds. Pyrenees are a livestock breed, even if they are a livestock guardian breed. They were specifically bred to stay out with herds of sheep for protection. Saint Bernards were originally bred for search and rescue...not guarding. 

I think you mean "Molosser" breeds? Here's a link to read through: 

Molosser - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i thought kneading is done by cats pushing their claws in and out.


Puppies knead as well, its just the action of an animal pushing their paws in and out....learned from when they nursed on mama. Some adult animals still do it for comforting reasons.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Actually- Saint bernards are molossor breeds. That Wiki list also lists Great pyrs. Likely they both had a lot of mastiff in their ancestry- seeing as pyrs ARE guardian dogs. Saints were also used for guarding and farm work as well as rescue!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Your dogue is gorgeous.. such an expressive face! My dogs, especially Tess, don't really show any concern for my wellbeing (I had a migraine earlier and Tess showed how much she noticed by leaping onto the bed.. right onto my forehead! But my kitties do. If I feel sick they always lay and cuddle with me and purr.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I haven't been feeling very well for the past week, and when I try to rest, Goliath and Sophia are trying to see
who can get the closest to me (if not on me), and my two cats are taking turns laying on or next to my head. 
Well at least they are keeping me warm! It's amazing what cats and dogs can sense.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, I think it's a little of both. Khan really is a pretty good snuggler and a lot of the time will lay his head across my stomach just because. I don't think he needs to be "touching" all the time; but I would say that 80% of the time he is laying close enough that he's leaning against some part me. When I'm not feeling well, or have just had a bad day, and am more stressed than normal, he will always curl up next to me. Mastiff thing, or just a dog thing? Either way he is the best medicine!! I actually love it when he lays across me. There really is something so calm and soothing about petting their soft ears!!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i never was interested in french mastiffs
until seeing matteo  what a nice example of the breed. is it matt-e-o or mah-tay-o lol
caty and nat thanks for the reply...I knew that saints and pyrs were mollosers however I still don't get why they aren't mastiffs, but maybe what nydogue is saying is correct
im going to read her link right now b/c I still don't know what a molloser is lol


NewYorkDogue said:


> Molossers breeds (Molosser dogs, Molossers, Mastiff breeds)
> 
> I hope the above link works. Anyway, that's a good question--- why are not all giant dog breeds considered Mastiff dogs? I believe it has to do more with their origin: Mastiffs, I believe are the more ancient of the largest breed dogs, from which other large dogs are descended i.e. "branched off" into more specific types (herding, pulling, et. al.)
> 
> ...


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

just noticed you also explained what a mastiff is!
btw when you talk about kneading and pushing the paws in and out you mean their nails right?


DaneMama said:


> I think its a dog thing...but Mastiffs and other large/giant breed dogs tend to be more loving, snuggly dogs compared to other breeds out there. Whenever I'm feeling down or sick, I literally get smothered. I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww what a sweet story 

All my dogs have a tendency to drape themselves on me. Mikey does it out of love, Sprocket is just selfish and wants my warmth. Haha. Gunner is a silly puppy and loves to lay on me. He wants nothing more than to drape himself over you and snore away. 

A few days ago when I was upset and crying, they all were right next to me and trying to love on me. 

Dogs really are the best


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I think our animals sense when we are ill. It was funny reading this because today my 11 year old daughter had a day off school feeling ill and at one point she was leaning over the toilet because she thought she was going to be sick and Stanley came into the bathroom, came right up to her and kind of nibbled her mouth which I don't think he's done before, it was really odd as she hadn't actually been sick. He does sniff your mouth if you bend down to his level especially if you have been eating something, but never seen him do the nibbling thing.

Years ago we had a very old cat that we rescued and my husband had internal bleeding from anti-inflammatories he was taking (we didn't know what it was at the time) and he was feeling dreadful and our cat who didn't normally come into the bedroom sat with him for hours and hours whilst he was ill, kind of guarding or watching over or something.

There was a cat on the news a few months ago I think here in USA? or possibly UK and it lived at a hospice and it would 'know' which patients would be about to pass away as it would go and sit next to them. The funny thing was it was often the patients that the staff didn't think were about to die. It nearly all cases the cat got it right. They tried to explain it scientifically whether it was some sort of scent they were giving off or something else? all very mysterious.

Maybe our animals are just very in tune with our feelings?


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> just noticed you also explained what a mastiff is!
> btw when you talk about kneading and pushing the paws in and out you mean their nails right?


Kneading doesnt have to be with the claws. None of my mom's cats use their claws when they knead, and they do it all of the time, on my jeans, my shirt, my head when I stay the night over there, lol. 

My sheltie when I was a kid always came over to me when I was feeling sick or having a bad day. He would not leave my even if I just had the sniffles. Cutest thing ever. 

Your "little" guy is so adorable, it's so sweet of him to comfort you.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Piper will do this as well. She's normally pretty cuddly, but if you are feeling sick or down she will be especially cuddly and insistent about it. Sometimes she will drag her stuffed toy as well as though the toy will make you happier.


----------

